# up date on zak



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

some new pic's of zak 
growing up fast
his now 7 1/2 months old


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

carol he truly has grown into a stunning dog, a real credit to the breed....he is real handsome and i love his spot markings


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks   im so pleased with him
his growing great
gonna be very good looking boy well is now but when he grown up wow.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

carol said:


> thanks   im so pleased with him
> his growing great
> gonna be very good looking boy well is now but when he grown up wow.


he is gonna be a very handsome man, hes a gorgeous teenager at the min, u should be so very proud of him, specially knowing u bred him aswell  that makes it all the more special.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

and the best thing is it worked out his close to sprinkle old my big boy, infact zaks father has the same parents sprinkle had, on one side and he looks like his gonna be a chilled out dog like sprinkle was


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

carol said:


> and the best thing is it worked out his close to sprinkle old my big boy, infact zaks father has the same parents sprinkle had, on one side and he looks like his gonna be a chilled out dog like sprinkle was


Awwww thats brillint knowing there is dear spinkles bloodlines in zak...so a piece of him lives on in zak awww 

See ya lata carol, of to watch tv  zak and merlin truly are handsome boys, u must be proud  toodaloowey


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yes its great

have fun bye


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he is a stunner Carol,,beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks collie


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

ohh he's gorgeous, his coat is stunning, what a looker


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

hes looking good to


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hes growing into a gorgeous looking dog carol I bet you are very proud of him


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yes his great

him and zak have just dug out all of the soil mm's has mixed up for the chilly peppers lol lol 

merlin loves laying on it zak ran off with a face full of soil lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Zak is a lovely boy loves eating the grass and mud on the beautifully kept showgrounds LOL


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> Zak is a lovely boy loves eating the grass and mud on the beautifully kept showgrounds LOL


lol if its not got a hole in it its not grass lol lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

carol said:


> yes his great
> 
> him and zak have just dug out all of the soil mm's has mixed up for the chilly peppers lol lol
> 
> merlin loves laying on it zak ran off with a face full of soil lol


ha ha they were just trying to help by spreading the soil for him


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah in the wrong place lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

well their new to the job, they will get it right next time lol


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww hes stunning,,,gorgoeus looking lad,,,


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

He's lovely


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Hes a little stunner - love the soil digging pics - shows their personalities  They were only trying to help!! LOL


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah they got a nice whole going in the garden, so when its get big i'll shove a large shrub in it.

well save's me digging the whole


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

What a stunner , both of them .


----------

